# Free Sigs By Toxic



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Busted out PS and did a couple sigs. All 4 are available if anyone wants them just let me know.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I like the Condit one.

Good work.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its been so long since I really got into it, did a few sigs for people here and there but its been tough to get motivated. These are the first sigs in a long time I did just for the fun of it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I love the Rashad one.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

They are awesome, love the Condit one!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Condit one is awesome.

Love the Rashad one but the bits of green are letting it down imo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

K R Y said:


> Condit one is awesome.
> 
> Love the Rashad one but the bits of green are letting it down imo.


bits of green? Can you post a screenshot of what your seeing cause I am not seeing it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> bits of green? Can you post a screenshot of what your seeing cause I am not seeing it.


There is green in the background. Most obvious patch is just above left side trap. 

The Edgar one has some green and blue that is weird as well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Added some new ones, other than the Hendo one they are all available as well if anyone wants one just let me know.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Can I get the Scarface one please? Love that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its yours. You can just copy the image URL into [IMG*] tags[/IMG*]. I have a paid photobucket account so I can host them.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Ypu are really good at them, think you could make one for my FFL team when I have an pay in Vbookie points or hugs if you so wish.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I could give it a shot once the draft is done, multiple fighter sigs are a little trickier and personally I never feel they work out as good but shoot me a pm in a week or so since I am going on vacation and I will happily give it a go.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Sure thing! Thanks very much!

You shall receive yoyr payment of hugs in due time.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Great work mate! Can i be cheeky and ask for the Condit one or has it already gone?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its yours,


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers mate, much appreciated.


----------

